

Gmail now allows for multiple calls at once - cleverjake
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/make-multiple-calls-in-gmail.html

======
MikeCapone
I wish they would make a standalone GTalk app with this feature for Mac so
that I could more easily use it to replace skype.

~~~
angryasian
I don't mind going to a website, just wish it wasn't my email. Would prefer
making the calls right from google voice as thats the most likely page I'm on
when I'm checking voice mail or texts.

~~~
MikeCapone
I'm in Canada, so I don't have access to Google Voice, unfortunately.

~~~
lionhearted
VPN. It's worth the $8 per month for all the USA-only services you unlock.

------
Xlythe
Still waiting for them to officially roll internet calling out to Android.
There's built in SIP support, but nothing that easily ties in to Google Voice.
And there's GrooVe IP, which definitely works well, but it's not native.

They added tethering and apps2sd despite the opposition.

~~~
w1ntermute
> Still waiting for them to officially roll internet calling out to Android.

> They added tethering and apps2sd despite the opposition.

And just like with tethering, the carriers (in America, at any rate) will
remove the app and charge an extra fee for it. I suppose it would be a boon
for the rest of the world, though.

~~~
eli
Tethering is free on T-Mobile

~~~
w1ntermute
But not on any of the other Big 4 carriers, and if T-Mobile gets bought by
AT&T, you can say goodbye to their free tethering as well.

~~~
wccrawford
Did you miss this? <http://www.businessinsider.com/att-buys-t-mobile-2011-3>

~~~
eli
My comment is still true as of today.

And I'd say there's at least even odds the sale of T-Mobile to AT&T fails to
go through.

------
makthrow
Is this the Google Voice plugin for Gmail that we're talking about here?

~~~
tomsaffell
Technically, no, it's not part of Google Voice. Google Voice is a phone
forwarding / management system. GTalk is a component of gmail that allows
calls to be made / received. Either can be used w/o the other. However, they
do integrate nicely - that's what I use, and I like it a lot.

------
mhp
Conference calling yet? I guess not yet, but this is a good start.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Google Voice does conference calling[1], I'd hope you can invoke it in the
same way from Gmail if they call your GVoice number.

[1]
[http://www.google.com/support/voice/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](http://www.google.com/support/voice/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=115137)

------
ck2
So not allowed to bridge the two for 3-way conference call?

